# Facebook Integration (again) - READ Before Voting.



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Should We Allow Facebook Integration*​
Yes, I use Facebook and would find this useful 1625.40%No, I'd hate you forever if you do this4774.60%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*PLEASE read this post in full **BEFORE** voting*.

I think it would benefit UK-M if we enabled SOME connectivity features with Facebook.

This was discussed a while ago and, at the time, a lot of people were opposed to the idea.

It was also the case that some of the people who voted 'no' didn't fully understand what was being suggested and did so merely because they disliked Facebook.

Many of those people have now left the forum so I think it is only fair that the current active members get their chance to vote on the topic.

Please note that ALL of these things would be OPTIONAL.

They only offer extra functionality for those people who already use Facebook and want to benefit from the crossover capability which we can offer.

If you do not use Facebook and do not want to use Facebook then these changes wouldn't affect you in any way.

These are the features I propose we use:

- Allow users to login to the site using their Facebook login details.

- Enable Facebook users to post a notification to their wall when they start a new thread.

- Enable Facebook users to post a notification to their wall if they 'Like' a thread.

Comments and questions welcome...

L


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I think it'l attract alot of spammers.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Its a good idea. not only for the users but for the UKM forum as well... most professional sites and forums have the ability to connect to facebook and they provide a button/function to the users to login with their facebook login details and/or post on their facebook wall if they want to.

if the option is there then it doesn't mean everyone has to use.

PHP


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> I think it'l attract alot of spammers.


I agree with that. my own forum is full of spammers. they are actualy Bots that can bypass the recaptcha as well...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Our spam prevention is pretty hot on UK-M and Facebook integration wouldn't bypass it 

L


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

not keen.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Our spam prevention is pretty hot on UK-M and Facebook integration wouldn't bypass it
> 
> L


 I was on about people spamming for example i think you'l get a lot of this:

Joe Bloggs makes a innocent post and shows on his wall.

scrote bag 1 sees this and joins the site and becomes a japs eye

scrote bag 2 sees his scrote bag mate 1 and decides to join in.

i just got views in my head that this site will be flooded with idiots. We have the android and apple app. i think thats enough imo.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Our spam prevention is pretty hot on UK-M and Facebook integration wouldn't bypass it
> 
> L


it is not the facebook integartion that bypasses the anti spammer. it is the bots the spammers use that will bypass everything. however I am actually amazed that this forum doesn't get so many spammers evern though it is much older than my forum. (probably its because of spam prevention system that you are using).

anyhow, the idea is good and as I mentioned above, if the option is there it doesn't mean everyone has to use it. I just don't get it why people say No to this!!!! nobody forces them to use the function. it will just be an extra option added to the site!!!!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

personally im not keen on the idea, alot of friends may see the posts, sign up and maybe bump into some information on what im using which i would like to keep quiet...others may disagree though


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not keen.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

voted yeah since it could be worth a trial at least, see if the s**t hits the fan when its up and running


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Facebook = friends and family

Uk-muscle =Training diet and anabolics

I for one like keeping these things seperate


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

fantastic idea soon as please !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I like having UK-M as my personal space. It is the only place one man can tell another man he has good legs, and a tight bum {  } and not be ridiculed as if it is a gay comment, okay, well I don't tell people they have a nice bum, but I still want to be able to! Bodybuilding is a unique world, and people who are not already in it or at least interested, I don't think would quite understand/ be interested. If someone is into it, then I will direct them here. If there is an interesting thread, I will direct it at the person I think will benefit or be interested (I have done this). If I see an opportunity to advertise UK-M (I do talk about it with people) then I will, and also if there was a shirt I would wear it with boastful pride. But if you are on my FaceBook and not already a member of UK-M, then you are probably not interested 

I have to say though, that I don't have millions of people on there, as I actually know all of the one I do!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

nope.

facebook is getting WAY too sneeky, you cant contact them. "likes" appear on so many websites now. i want to keep what i do private. i dont want to be worried saying stuff on here that may get on to my facebook. Although you say its optional, i for one am definatly not a fan. sorry. a forum is a forum and this is the comunity. Facebook publication will probs atract loads of nobs on to the board. Also, likes about AAS and stuff..

IMO its fine how it is.

edit: as above, if somthing is great, il send a mate the page link. and if they were interested in the first place, they would be on the forum!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DillonnR said:


> personally im not keen on the idea, alot of friends may see the posts, sign up and maybe bump into some information on what im using which i would like to keep quiet...others may disagree though


That's a valid point.. so my suggestion would be just don't use the feature and it wouldn't effect you. Or have i missed something?

L


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

People would also have to be more careful about who they talk about, as even if they have the feature switched off, someone they know, or someone they don't know but who has someone they do know on there fecking unnecessarily big friends list, could see. I don't think it is bad that people would have to be more stum about who they talk about though!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I get the feeling that people are still thinking that if they use UK-M and Facebook then suddenly those two worlds will come crashing together without them having any control - they won't! I use Facebook, but I personally wouldn't use the Facebook features on UK-M as, like some of the people above, I'd want to keep those things seperate. However, for those people who do want to share information between the two then I don't see the harm in allowing them to do so.

As it stands if somebody wants to share a thread on UK-M then they can do so via email or instant message. People already do this every day.

What we're talking about here is no different.. it's just another method for those people who want to use it.

It wouldn't be forced on anyone, merely optional for those people who choose to use it.

L


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I would stop using the forum if this happened as It would attract the attention of a lot of people who aren't into training but just want to nosey and inflict opinions whereas how it is now most if not all the members have sought this site out intentionally with a view to enhancing thier training. Instead of it just popping up on thier wall when they had no prior interest. I can see how it would be positive for the business side of the forum ie more members = more revenue from advertising but for the quality of the content on this forum I think it could be a disaster


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

NoodleArms said:


> scrote bag 1 sees this and joins the site and becomes a japs eye
> 
> scrote bag 2 sees his scrote bag mate 1 and decides to join in.


Scrote bag 1 and 2 get banned.

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Josh said:


> Facebook = friends and family
> 
> Uk-muscle =Training diet and anabolics
> 
> I for one like keeping these things seperate


.. and you could continue to keep them separate.

L


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Lorian said:


> That's a valid point.. so my suggestion would be just don't use the feature and it wouldn't effect you. Or have i missed something?
> 
> L


 I think it would still affect us as the people who choose to share on Facebook will share our information too. Posts threads journals cycles etc


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Out of interest, is there anyone reading this who actually found UK-Muscle through Facebook somehow already?

L


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have not voted yet, although i would not use the feature i can't see why i would vote no? as long as i have the choice and it is not forced upon me.

Tbh i don't think anyone on my friends list would think ye lets join that forum and pi'ss about so unless everyone knows a lot of childish people then i dont think that will be much of a problem.

Only reason i could think of not too bother is whether it costs you money/time when no one would use it


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

i still not sure what you are trying to achieve by this Lorian. If someone wants to go on their computer to check facebook they'l just simply open a fresh page?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> i still not sure what you are trying to achieve by this Lorian. If someone wants to go on their computer to check facebook they'l just simply open a fresh page?


its just the whole idea of connectivity i suppose. Everything does it nowadays, exercise apps on phones give an option to post what you do on your wall. not something im in to personally

plus it would be advertising for the forum


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Lorian said:


> .. and you could continue to keep them separate.
> 
> L


I understand that, i was just letting you know i wouldn't use the feature


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

NoodleArms said:


> i still not sure what you are trying to achieve by this Lorian. If someone wants to go on their computer to check facebook they'l just simply open a fresh page?


The way people access and use communities online is constantly changing.

I want to ensure that UK-M stays on top of current trends.. and love it or hate it, Facebook is here to stay.

It hasn't got anything to do with checking Facebook.. that part would simply allow people to use their Facebook login details on this site as well - ie making it more convenient.

They could also share threads they like with their friends if they want.

The fact that several people have voted Yes and given positive responses above shows that there are people on here who want access to these features.. so in my mind it makes sense to enable them.

L


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

FB = Danger Will Robinson!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Will we get some pre warning Lorien? Like weeks? I'd like to delete my posts from the forum if this goes ahead. I realise I sound like a stick in the mud but my kids use Facebook they don't use bodybuilding forums. I don't know if any of their friends do or not and I don't want links to my posts popping up on thier walls


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sk1nny said:


> Will we get some pre warning Lorien? Like weeks? I'd like to delete my posts from the forum if this goes ahead. I realise I sound like a stick in the mud but my kids use Facebook they don't use bodybuilding forums. I don't know if any of their friends do or not and I don't want links to my posts popping up on thier walls


Judging by the above poll it looks unlikely that we'll do it anyway as it would need a majority vote.

But yes, I'd give people notice.

L


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad to hear it, thanks.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi, i pressed yes by accident but i really meant no....

Namely because a quick search on my profile and you'll bring up dozens of posts talking about steroids etc

I prefer to not to tell 90% of my friends about UKM for that reason, stuff posting down my wall wouldn't be a good thing imo


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Could the privacy issue be solved by the option of ticking a box in settings, that meant, when threads are viewed by non members or just when 'people' looking on links from facebook, that would hide your avatar and any information/pics you have on here. So people could read your post, but would not know it was you even if they know you? Like when you are a not a member you see loads of adds, but then they go when you sign up!

Edit: Or it would automatically be like that if you opted not to use the function?


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't see that it would make a huge amount of difference to privacy. People can google words like steroids..whatever ....and just click on the link to this site anyway. Any avatars with photos on are displayed along with the posts on the thread already.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I am not going to vote, as I don't really care. Like Lorian says, people don't have to use the feature, and I don't have anything to hide, but I can see that some people don't want other people knowing certain things, and a facebook connection would be a more direct link than the possible google search, and if someone is googling steroids, then maybe they are not the ones who give a pigeons hind legs


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Maturemuscle said:


> I don't see that it would make a huge amount of difference to privacy. *People can google words like steroids..whatever ....and just click on the link to this site anyway*. Any avatars with photos on are displayed along with the posts on the thread already.


 precisely, people who are researching steroids not people who are keeping in touch with relatives and freinds


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

This site has been on since 2003. it has so many backlinks and natural/organic links on search engines specially google. if anyone searches for keywords like steroids, cycle, first cycle, cycle help, testosterone cycle etc etc this site will show up on the first page of google. So anyone who is unhappy with facebook function on this forum should think about this as well...

"IF YOU REALLY CARE ABOUT YOUR PRIVACY THEN YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE JOINED A SITE AS POPULAR AS THIS IN THE FIRST PLACE" or "POSTED YOUR PHOTOS ON A SITE LIKE THIS"... This site is almost as popular as facebook on google but for different keywords. so those people who don't want their friends and family find them here should remove their photos and real names from here as they will be found one way or another.

Simples.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure most people haven't read what Lorian posted!

I understand completely, but I don't even have an opinion on it. I use facebook and UK-M and wouldn't personally want to connect them, but it's optional so it won't affect me. So I wouldn't vote no or yes as it won't affect me either way. I agree with some of the points above that it might attract d1cks but it might attract some good new members too...plus I guess it would be reversible if it was a disaster.

IMO if you think you'd benefit/ would use it/ think it would be a good idea then vote YES.

If you hate the idea for reasons OTHER than you don't want people on facebook knowing about what you do (as this won't be an issue if you don't enable the features) then vote NO.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

sakso said:


> This site has been on since 2003. it has so many backlinks and natural/organic links on search engines specially google. if anyone searches for keywords like steroids, cycle, first cycle, cycle help, testosterone cycle etc etc this site will show up on the first page of google. So anyone who is unhappy with facebook function on this forum should think about this as well...
> 
> "IF YOU REALLY CARE ABOUT YOUR PRIVACY THEN YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE JOINED A SITE AS POPULAR AS THIS IN THE FIRST PLACE" or "POSTED YOUR PHOTOS ON A SITE LIKE THIS"... This site is almost as popular as facebook on google but for different keywords. so those people who don't want their friends and family find them here should remove their photos and real names from here as they will be found one way or another.
> 
> Simples.


LIAR! http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=steroids


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Bad idea in my opinion purely on the basis that 90% of the people using anabolic's wouldn't want to post about it to all there friends & family. I understand this feature is "optional" but I just don't see the need for it as no one would use it.

Most of the people on this site block there face's out or have there back turned to the camera in the AVI pic's which is obviously due to them wanting to remain anonymous.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

AlasTTTair said:


> LIAR! http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=steroids


hahaha, foock offf: http://www.google.co.uk/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=steroids+cycle+help&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=steroids&pbx=1


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I can understand some of the objection but I can't help feeling that a lot of the 'No' voters did so either on impulse or without understanding how it would affect the board..

Facebook is merely another social media platform for sharing content.. Just like Twitter, Digg, Technorati or Del.icio.us .. all of which are already integrated into UK-M.. and the have been for more than half a decade..



We support those others (without ANY issues) .. so I don't understand this backlash against offering Facebook as well. The basic principle is exactly the same, albeit to a wider audience.

In case anyone reads this who hasn't voted yet I'll say this one more time to try and make it clear.

*Integrating Facebook would NOT mean that your threads/posts or ANY content from UK-Muscle ends up on your wall UNLESS **you** CHOOSE to post it there.*

L


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

I said it last time and will say it again this time I don't think it's a good idea .

It's ok saying well people can search on the net for steroid and find this site and then see my profile , but to me they have to look for that, were as if it's linked to fb someone could like a post and that person comes on here to see what it is cause there bored rather than interested.

Also I give advice and tell certain things cause it's kind of a closed enviroment ,

I tell people I go on a BB forum I sure as hell don't tell them I take sterioids

Same as I don't know if anyone on here I know in "real life" for all I know I could have friends on here that are friends on fb or b friends of friends .and by them deciding to enable fb content there (my) friends can see what I say

Plus it's going to bring all sorts of d1cks on here with the wrong attitude , it's ok saying we can ban them but how long will people put up with it?? And we could lose some really good people and not gain anything!!

Anyway that's a long enough post but REALLY wouldn't like it to happen


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I can't believe people are still saying 'oh but I don't want friends or family seeing my posts'

I don't think that people understand what this new integration would mean - basically, if I like a thread by Greenspin (as I often do  ) e.g. something called 'the benefits of omega 3' then I can choose to 'like' it and *my* friends on facebook will see that I liked a thread on UK-M. Greenspin's (and all other members who posted in that thread) friends or family would *not* be informed - it would be on *MY* facebook friends that would see that I 'like' a thread. Yes, that means that my friends would see that a) I'm on UK-M (I clearly don't mind as I've shared that I like a UK-M thread) and B) my friends are made aware of UK-M.

This site is so easily found already on google, bing, and via the share functionality with twitter that does enabling people to be aware of it on facebook make that much of a difference?

P.S. Not that this would be a result of this integration but if you're that concerned about people identifiying you on this site then perheps consider making yourself less identifiable e.g. less obvious username, pictures etc.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

It's a no for me L


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> I can't believe people are still saying 'oh but I don't want friends or family seeing my posts'
> 
> I don't think that people understand what this new integration would mean - basically, if I like a thread by Greenspin (as I often do  ) e.g. something called 'the benefits of omega 3' then I can choose to 'like' it and *my* friends on facebook will see that I liked a thread on UK-M. Greenspin's (and all other members who posted in that thread) friends or family would *not* be informed - it would be on *MY* facebook friends that would see that I 'like' a thread. Yes, that means that my friends would see that a) I'm on UK-M (I clearly don't mind as I've shared that I like a UK-M thread) and B) my friends are made aware of UK-M.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm sold. I vote yes....


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Katy said:


> I can't believe people are still saying 'oh but I don't want friends or family seeing my posts'
> 
> I don't think that people understand what this new integration would mean - basically, if I like a thread by Greenspin (as I often do  ) e.g. something called 'the benefits of omega 3' then I can choose to 'like' it and *my* friends on facebook will see that I liked a thread on UK-M. Greenspin's (and all other members who posted in that thread) friends or family would *not* be informed - it would be on *MY* facebook friends that would see that I 'like' a thread. Yes, that means that my friends would see that a) I'm on UK-M (I clearly don't mind as I've shared that I like a UK-M thread) and B) my friends are made aware of UK-M.
> 
> This site is so easily found already on google, bing, and via the share functionality with twitter that does enabling people to be aware of it on facebook make that much of a difference?


Why would friends on Facebook care if you like a link on a site that they prob don't use or care about?



Katy said:


> P.S. Not that this would be a result of this integration but if you're that concerned about people identifiying you on this site then perheps consider making yourself less identifiable e.g. less obvious username, pictures etc.


I want to keep my Facebook and UK-M activities completely separate (for obvious reasons) and I have changed my username on here for a little privacy. However, if you Google my old username you can see old posts I've made on here and when you click them it shows my new username - Doh!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Why would friends on Facebook care if you like a link on a site that they prob don't use or care about?
> 
> I want to keep my Facebook and UK-M activities completely separate (for obvious reasons) and I have changed my username on here for a little privacy. However, if you Google my old username you can see old posts I've made on here and when you click them it shows my new username - Doh!


Well that would be my business really - for all you know I have friends who are into bodybuilding (as I do) and also friends who I'd like to share some nurtritional information with (which I do). IMO it's the same as sharing a link that you think may be useful or interesting to someone. There are often threads on this forum that I would like to make my friends aware of and simply 'liking' it would be a quick way of doing that.

Huh, I wonder why your old username comes up - when your username is changed it's changed for all prior posts. I'm not really clued up about that. It does surprise me though that people who are afraid of being found out make themselves so identifiable on an online forum. At least you changed your username though


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

facebooks just the root of all easy, it has literally ruined families* EVEN* got people killed. I just think it could be a bad thing for UKM


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> facebooks just the root of all easy, it has literally ruined families* EVEN* got people killed. I just think it could be a bad thing for UKM


I was a bit speechless by this...firstly, I don't see how being able to share a 'like' that you have with a freind on facebook could get people killed and secondly, I'm pretty sure that people kill people...not facebook

I'm sorry noodle but I personally don't think that you put forward a very valid arguement against enabling people to choose to share things like UK-M content with their own friends on facebook.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

nope


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not liking this idea to be honest peeps... I vote No! :thumbdown:


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

really aint keen


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I hate the idea tbh, but thats just my opinion, facebooks facebook, which i hate as it seems its all people talk about, wheres the privacy gone on this planet..

This is a forum board for people who train, i like it that way.

2 totally diffrent things, maybe your wanting to keep up with times, as evreythings linked to it now, all the big companys ect, twitters another one, i dont want to no if someones taking a ****, or sitting in traffic.. 

I like visiting websites and forums as i please and keeping my self to my self, i also enjoy the image you build in your head of guys by there posts..


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Big NO from me!!!


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

No because i dont want people from my facebook seeing what i am discussing on here.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no from me....

ok, i opt out of the setting but i still post in that thread.

someone else 'likes' it, tags it on their facebook and anyone who is friends with my friends on facebook still gets to see the thread and my posts through the back door.

its one thing googling UKM, its another shoving it under a bored persons nose with nothing better to do who's browsing facebook


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

Katy said:


> Well that would be my business really - for all you know I have friends who are into bodybuilding (as I do) and also friends who I'd like to share some nurtritional information with (which I do). IMO it's the same as sharing a link that you think may be useful or interesting to someone. There are often threads on this forum that I would like to make my friends aware of and simply 'liking' it would be a quick way of doing that.
> 
> Huh, I wonder why your old username comes up - when your username is changed it's changed for all prior posts. I'm not really clued up about that. It does surprise me though that people who are afraid of being found out make themselves so identifiable on an online forum. At least you changed your username though


Alot of us talk about steroids on here. i dont want people that i dont nescessarily want to know, knowing my business.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

deep85 said:


> Alot of us talk about steroids on here. i dont want people that i dont nescessarily want to know, knowing my business.


But people who use the internet can already know your business...


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

There's a difference between hunting around for info vs being presented with it.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

I get were ur coming from katy ( I think ) and maybe I am misunderstanding the whole consept of things

but for instance I know from ur thread about getting in shape you were hessitant or reluctant to put pics up , which I get and is fine that's the way u feel . But say we had the intergration on here and I liked ur "katys journey to b a knicker (can't spell lingery  ) model "

cause I thought it gave a positive view on health and business or cause a female was asking about diet and wanted the same results . So I "like" it on fb, it goes on my page and either my mates ( or if I have an open profile) everyone can see the "like", now because of that the d1cks think "wow what's this about get in I'll go and have a look " they come on here and look on ur journal and start posting stuff like , ur fit , I'd fcuk u, look at ur t1ts.

Which is wrong and yes we can ban them but think how many people could "like" the thread and therefore how many unwanteds this would bring!! How Much extra work for mods and all the rest it would cause

PLUS the main thing of how it would make u feel !

Now my question is if this happened would it stop u from posting more pics or doing another thread or given your time again the 1st one??

Cause the same rules can apply that anyone could search model and may get ur thread BUT the ease of abuse I feel would be easier if we could just "like" it to fb.

The same thing can apply to anything , steroids , drugs, cheating were someone has liked it for a totally diff reason than the obvious one.

KATY I hope u don't mind me using ur case or that I've caused any offence by doing so x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> There's a difference between hunting around for info vs being presented with it.


yup...case and point


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Katy said:


> Well that would be my business really - for all you know I have friends who are into bodybuilding (as I do) and also friends who I'd like to share some nurtritional information with (which I do). IMO it's the same as sharing a link that you think may be useful or interesting to someone. There are often threads on this forum that I would like to make my friends aware of and simply 'liking' it would be a quick way of doing that.


If they were that interested in bodybuilding/working out/nutrition then they should be on here anyway in which case why do they need FB to see a link?

Doesn't make sense to me?



Katy said:


> Huh, I wonder why your old username comes up - when your username is changed it's changed for all prior posts. I'm not really clued up about that. It does surprise me though that people who are afraid of being found out make themselves so identifiable on an online forum. At least you changed your username though


I joined here prior to deciding to go down that route and then decided to change my name because peeps at work knew my old name via......FB and Xbox.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I voted yes, only because I don't want to be associated with the morons who find it impossible to comprehend what Lorian is actually proposing. He even posted a fcuking picture illustrating that the site is already integrated with social media! Even the people on here who can't read (most, apparently) can surely understand pictures! Jesus...


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

usernameneeded said:


> I get were ur coming from katy ( I think ) and maybe I am misunderstanding the whole consept of things
> 
> but for instance I know from ur thread about getting in shape you were hessitant or reluctant to put pics up , which I get and is fine that's the way u feel . But say we had the intergration on here and I liked ur "katys journey to b a knicker (can't spell lingery  ) model "
> 
> ...


I think this post asks a very important question: Katy, can we see your t1ts?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ok guys.. that's pretty decisive.

As much as I think it would benefit the board I'm not going to do anything without majority support.

The direction and decisions governing UK-M are lead by the members and that will always remain the case.

Thanks to those who voted 'Yes' .. sorry we couldn't make it happen this time around!

I'll proabably resurrect this thread in another 6-months and see if attitudes have changed..

In the meantime, we'll stick with this: http://www.facebook.com/UKMuscle

L


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> I get were ur coming from katy ( I think ) and maybe I am misunderstanding the whole consept of things
> 
> but for instance I know from ur thread about getting in shape you were hessitant or reluctant to put pics up , which I get and is fine that's the way u feel . But say we had the intergration on here and I liked ur "katys journey to b a knicker (can't spell lingery  ) model "
> 
> ...


I was just about to go to bed but read this and wanted to respond...

...firstly, I'm not offended that you use me in your example, especially as I am advocating/not disputing the implication of this facebook integration.

When I joined UK-M I was aware that it is an online forum that is open to the public and therefore think before I post, including my pictures in my journal. I was hesitant about posting my journal pics because I felt embarrassed about my current appearance. I made the conscious decision to post them knowing full well that ANYONE can see them...and was prepared for negative comments. ANY supposed d!ck head can join this forum as we all have seen, and the second they show their negative behaviour they are jumped on my members and banned. Any negative/sexist comment that I have and could receive do not discourage me from posting. I simply report them and their post/themselves are removed. I really don't think that making a few facebook members aware of UK-M is going cause this massive influx of unpleasant people.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

U must have nicer people on your fb then katy  but can't argue I suppose if u don't think it will .

Guess we will have to differ


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

I dont see a problem with this if the users are able to have full control on whether they wish to integrate their facebook profile with UKM and also on what/how much info they wish to share from their usage here on facebook.

I'd suggest you implement the option even if its for a trial (if convenient) and see results. Surely some users won't mind the interaction b/w the two platforms.

I understand that some users may not wish to disclose certain facts about themselves on facebook that they discuss here but as long as they can control what they share and privacy options are there, it should b good.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

sakso said:


> This site has been on since 2003. it has so many backlinks and natural/organic links on search engines specially google. if anyone searches for keywords like steroids, cycle, first cycle, cycle help, testosterone cycle etc etc this site will show up on the first page of google. So anyone who is unhappy with facebook function on this forum should think about this as well...
> 
> "IF YOU REALLY CARE ABOUT YOUR PRIVACY THEN YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE JOINED A SITE AS POPULAR AS THIS IN THE FIRST PLACE" or "POSTED YOUR PHOTOS ON A SITE LIKE THIS"... This site is almost as popular as facebook on google but for different keywords. so those people who don't want their friends and family find them here should remove their photos and real names from here as they will be found one way or another.
> 
> Simples.


people who are searching " steoirds " or " first cycle" are probably likeminded people who wiil join ukm not randomers from my facebook who might come across a post i made because i accidently linked the two accounts or one of my mates did


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Ok guys.. that's pretty decisive.
> 
> As much as I think it would benefit the board I'm not going to do anything without majority support.
> 
> ...


It's nice of you to be so democratic about it mate, and I respect it, but when half the people voting don't even understand what's being proposed I would personally count a lot of those posts as invalid. I think if you'd have just done it without asking and then started a thread saying we're integrated and you have the option to connect the two, most people wouldn't have batted an eyelid. It is nice to know you care what people think though


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

If I did this I would lose my superhero anonymity so No for me but I think its a great idea for others who dont care if there mum is linked to a 'How many Dbol should I take a day?' thread : )

So as it would be optional anyway, for the forum I would say yes but I would personally not opt to use the facility.

Actually neither option above fits my situation, yes I think it would be useful (just not ot me) and No I wouldnt hate you Lorian if you implemented it ha ha

SD


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

NO! this is my facebook, I signed up here because it was nothing like or had no link to fb. Too much info is shared here i.e. steroids and test that people wouldn't want to be linked to people around them.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

UKM is a private thing, I don't want people on my facebook knowing what I get up to, what I post on here etc. I know it's optional, but for me it's a no.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> NO! this is my facebook, I signed up here because it was nothing like or had no link to fb. Too much info is shared here i.e. steroids and test that people wouldn't want to be linked to people around them.


But they don't have to be linked. The integration simply means that if people want to they can share things with their fb friends.

From so many posts it appears that people seems to think that linking to fb means that all information is shared between the two...that isn't the case.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Katy said:


> But they don't have to be linked. The integration simply means that if people want to they can share things with their fb friends.
> 
> From so many posts it appears that people seems to think that linking to fb means that all information is shared between the two...that isn't the case.


How about if 2 UKM members had mutual friends/family on FB.

One could post a link/like (whatever) to a thread which contains sensitive information about the other. Said friend or family check the link then the cats out of the bag?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> How about if 2 UKM members had mutual friends/family on FB.
> 
> One could post a link/like (whatever) to a thread which contains sensitive information about the other. Said friend or family check the link then the cats out of the bag?


I suppose I'd assumed that people keep their walls private. But I can see your point. Lorian's already decided not to do it anyway so I guess it's all a moot point now.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!! This thread still going on????

I thought by now people will know what the hell the facebook function is/means and what it does but clearly NOT.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

what a stupid idea. You know what the general public will think of sites like these. Just look on youtube comments underneath bodybuilder videos? Cheat this and cheat that!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

If I owned the site I would push for a join with Facebook as it's good business sense to reach a wider audience. It's bloody nice of Lorien to consider the feelings of the current members so thankyou Lorien.

Maybe an alternative method of reaching new members could be more effective. I'm sure you must advertise in body building magazines. Maybe give a discount to businesses that advertise on this site if they put a link to ukm on thier site. Offer discount on sites like myprotein etc if members get 5 friends to sign up to ukm. All are easy ways to attract the target audience who are already part of the body building community and I'm sure there are many more


----------

